
Using Cloud Functions (Netlify) for URL Signing - dylanjha
https://mux.com/blog/using-netlify-functions-to-create-mux-signing-tokens/
======
dylanjha
I thought this was a clever way to use Netlify Functions to sign URLs, set the
<video> src to the Netlify function, sign the URL and respond with a 302 (also
verify the request with CORS headers)

